# steampunk blanks



## m4skinner (Jul 12, 2016)

A couple new Psi steampunk blanks I cast.


----------



## OZturner (Jul 13, 2016)

Very Intriguing  Blanks, Tom.
What kits do they suit?
Regards,
Brian.


----------



## m4skinner (Jul 13, 2016)

OZturner said:


> Very Intriguing  Blanks, Tom.
> What kits do they suit?
> Regards,
> Brian.



The PSI steampunk kit.


----------

